

The radioactive boy scout: When a teenager attempts to build a breeder reactor - llambda
http://harpers.org/archive/1998/11/0059750

======
ColinWright
Same story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2202022> : harpers.org - no comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2004743> : dangerouslaboratories.org - no
comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1542905> : wikipedia.org - no comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=611583> : harpers.org - many comments

